# Pictures of Michaels Halloween Section!!



## Jon (Jul 18, 2007)

I know aTurtle already posted pictures of stuff that was bought she was unable to get pictures at the store because the manager did not let her. Well no employee was near me when i took these pictures!! Enjoy!!! Let me know if you have question about the stuff you see~
michaels pictures by Ryoohki224 - Photobucket


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks now i want to go there


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

wow!! i can't believe all the stuff they have out!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That Michaels has way more stuff than mine. I will have to go armed with the coupon tomorrow and check.


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2007)

Yea, the have alot of stuff! I couldnt believe when i saw all those gypsy balls!!! I was like wow!


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

hmmm, too bad my store only has the spooky town stuff out.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Those dogs are kinda cute...

*sobs*
Damn you, N.VA Michael's!!!!!! Why?! Why must you be so friggin' slow?!?!?!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome stuff. Can't wait to get my hands on those busts.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

See dont we rock JON? Nice work man way to give the people what they want.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

The "Mummy Dog" Michael's has is a crack -up.
Wait till you see it


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the pics! I could even see the prices on the village stuff! I have to work all weekend and Michael's is an hour away...but I'm still going on Sunday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Jon, you have way too much time on your hands!! LOL


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

JohnnyL said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on those busts.


A thought that enters my mind at least 10 times a day.:smoking:


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2007)

Haha Jeff!! I guess 2 minutes of my time is a waste!!! Why would someone waste 2 minutes of there life to help?!?!?!! WHY WHY?!?!?!?!?! After all I was there to shop and not to take pics! LOL

Turtle, Yes we do rock!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> A thought that enters my mind at least 10 times a day.:smoking:


I laughed my butt off on that one. TOO funny.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice covert work there Jon. Once again I will walk the mile to my local Michaels and see if things are up. At least this way I am getting exercise at lunch time.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I got my hands on a bust at 40% off! Can't wait to go get my hands on another bust next week with the other 40% off!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I think I'm going to find another 40% off coupon and have a family member go in with me to grab both the busts.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> I think I'm going to find another 40% off coupon and have a family member go in with me to grab both the busts.


Hate to break this to you Johnny, but I saw3 busts, not 2. And that is not counting the crow on a column.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

3 busts? now that's new! 

Yeah, I think I'm going to get the male vampire, and female (with the dark eyes) for now.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Just came back from my Michaels and the stuff was starting to hit the shelves. None of the busts were out yet, but I hung around like a peeping tom just trying to get a little look-see. I even asked one of the girls there if she had seen the busts yet and she said no, but suddenly sounded anxious to see them too. I felt like I just corrupted some poor teenager... I'm going back after work and see if I can pick one or two of them up... the busts, not the girls.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

haha


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Picked up the male bust today, these things are great! I'm not TOO fond of the vampire-girl, but the other "Roman" looking female one looks great. I'll be heading back soon.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd love to go on a shopping spree there! Lol.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> I think I'm going to find another 40% off coupon and have a family member go in with me to grab both the busts.


I bought 3 papers on the way today plus the one in my driveway. My sons and I went through separately! The cashier said, "Way to use those coupons, smart shoppers!"


----------

